# Planting Hornwart?



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Should I take off the elastic on my hornwart asnd bury one end in or let both ends come out of the water???


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i left the elastic in the plant i bought about a month ago and just burried it a lil bit in the gravel and it has grown a good 3 inches since ive had it and is green as ever!!!


----------

